# A Poem I wrote



## aappyfan1 (Jun 28, 2008)

_I wrote this peom about a year ago_

_What Spotted wonder,_
_stands upon the snowy nole?_
_Forever on guard,_
_watching his domain._

_A Stallion is he,_
_Grand and majestic_
_A image of power,_
_that will remain._

_Nothing is spoken,_
_not a sound does he make_
_But every horse knows_
_his rules of refrain._

_They watch for his lead,_
_and without hesitation_
_They will move, all as one_
_Across the vast plane_



:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice poem!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I like it! Good job!


----------

